# Breitbildmonitor einrichten



## schoepke (2. Dezember 2007)

hallo,
ich bin ein 77 Jahre alter Dummi, aber immer noch aktiv am PC. Gestern habe ich mir statt eines vorhandenen 19-Zoll Monitors einen 22-Zoll LCD Breitbild-Monitor von Viewsonic VX 2235 wm gekauft und per CD installiert.
Egal, welche Auflösung ich einstelle, ich habe statt eines normalen Bildes immer nur Mondgesichter, d.h. die Darstellung auf dem Monitor ist rund, obwohl in natura oder beim Ausdruck das richtige (länglich-ovale) Format dargestellt wird.
Tatsächlich runde Objekte werden auf dem Monitor oval (liegend) angezeigt, so, als wenn der Bildschirm "gestaucht" wäre.
Die Treiber habe ich aktualisiert.
Die Grafikkarte heißt SiS661FX, der PC ist von Aldi/Medion, 3 Jahre alt
Kann mir jemand helfen
Joschy


----------



## PC Heini (2. Dezember 2007)

Da gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder kannst Du am Monitor via Knöpfe einstellen, oder dann via Monitorsoftware.
Via Grafikkartensoftware ist die 2te Möglichkeit.
Sicherlich ists im Handbuch zum Monitor beschrieben, ( Liesmich auf CD ) wie man den Monitor kalibriert und Skaliert.
Man ist nie zu alt, um etwas zu lernen. Wenn ich in diesem Alter die Technik verstehe, die dann aktuell ist, dann ist ja gut.


----------



## Sukrim (2. Dezember 2007)

Vermutlich geht seine Grafikkarte von einer 4:3 Auflösung wie bei älteren Fernsehern aus, der Bildschirm ist aber im Breitbildformat...

Ich gehe mal von Windows XP aus (Medion PC)

- Rechtsklick irgendwo auf dem Desktop
- untersten Punkt "Eigenschaften" anwählen
- Auf den Reiter "Einstellungen" wechseln
- Die Bildschirmauflösung per Schieberegler auf 1680 x 1050 Pixel ändern
- Wenn keine Bildfehler auftreten (ich denk mal nicht, die Auflösung dürfte die optimale für nen 22" sein) innerhalb der 15 Sekunden mit "Ja" bestätigen
- Mit Ok bestätigen

Fertig

Bei der Gelegenheit kann man auch noch überprüfen ob die Farbqualität auf 32-Bit eingestellt ist


----------



## schoepke (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, Freunde
vielen Dank. Es lag an der Auflösung. Nachdem ich die von 1680x1050 (empfohlen von Viewsonic) runtergestellt hatte auf 1074 x 768 konnte ich mit den Monitor-Knöpfen das Bild einstellen.
Joschy


----------

